# a/c



## legonzalez (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey all, 

I just got my 05 GTO a few months ago and I have a question regarding the a/c. It seems like when a accelerate the air goes to the windshield vent (keeping in mind that the a/c knob is set to feet and dashboard vent) and then circulates back to the rest of the vents in the car. Is this normal with the GTO?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not really. Vacuum is what operates the diverter and the vacuum is pulled off the intake manifold off the back side. When you accelerate you lose vacuum but there is a little check valve that should hold the vacuum for that system. Check to see if it is there and if it operates correctly. It is a little white drum on a small line.


----------

